# Solheim Cup



## Jacko_G (Sep 13, 2019)

No love for this tournament?

I'm sure I'll catch up with bits and bobs of it over the weekend, won't be physically sitting down to watch any of it as I have commitments this weekend but will keep an eye on the result/scores.


----------



## Slab (Sep 13, 2019)

Looking forward to it, will catch as much as I can over the weekend but unusually I need to work both days too so will need to work round that 

Should be good viewing


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2019)

As it's on a channel we get through the TV package I'll watch. Also helps that I'm off work and golf at the moment.
To be honest I probably wouldn't pay for a NowTV pass for it
Starts just after 8.


----------



## Capella (Sep 13, 2019)

I'll definitely try to find some coverage (I don't have a Sky subscription, and I doubt it will be on German free tv, but I hope there will be some free streams available online) to follow the action as closely as possible. Best event of the year, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 13, 2019)

As long as this lot don't get any airtime I'll probably tune into bits of it around the cricket 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171752615484514305


----------



## timd77 (Sep 13, 2019)

Iâ€™m watching coverage already, atmosphere building up nicely! The course looks absolutely amazing. Come on girls!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 13, 2019)

watching now on sky go running on my works PC . Come on Europe!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 13, 2019)

Is Bronte Law chewing a lemon.....? She looks soooo happy....


----------



## cookelad (Sep 13, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			As long as this lot don't get any airtime I'll probably tune into bits of it around the cricket


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171752615484514305

Click to expand...

Slightly better than ever imaginitive USA supporters (what was it they chant at every possible opportunity again?)


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2019)

I hear that Caroline Masson's fiancÃ© is the caddy for one of the Korda sisters, who they are playing against this morning!


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 13, 2019)

Snoods, mitts, long sleeve tops, waterproof jackets????

It's blooming tropical - double figures today in Scotland. Bunch of pussies!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 13, 2019)

I will watch a bit of it this afternoon. I can't play today, and am off to the proms tonight. Got a few chores, but should have time for some viewing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 13, 2019)

Itâ€™s a hard to watch - very slow methodical play , beyond the first tee it looks sparse and feels really flat. Doesnâ€™t help with dull commentary as well

And the screeching ðŸ˜–


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s a hard to watch - very slow methodical play , beyond the first tee it looks sparse and feels really flat. Doesnâ€™t help with dull commentary as well

And the screeching ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

Its decent background viewing though. It was on whilst I read the paper and had breakfast, and its better viewing than Jeremy Kyle and Judge Rinder. The commentary I can take or leave, but I do prefer the subdued version thats on today.

As for the screeching; that's a tough one. I don't like it either, just as I didn't during the women's world cup. But isn't that a little sexist? We don't complain too much at the cheering at the Ryder Cup or when England play football. Maybe its just the pitch of the shout/scream that grates?


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Snoods, mitts, long sleeve tops, waterproof jackets????

It's blooming tropical - double figures today in Scotland. Bunch of pussies!
		
Click to expand...

LOL caddying a an Internation womens event this week, it was 17 or 18 deg im Nairn all the caddys had shorts and tee shirts on all the women dressed like it was a trip to north Pole.
most of them were heading to GE after.... so does not Suprise me


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 13, 2019)

Georgia Hall's iron play so far has been so good. Hit two fantastic shots into the last 2. 

The Korda's seem a dangerous pairing, they've started very strongly. I'm enjoying the broadcast so far, nothing flashy but just good golf viewing.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 13, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Is Bronte Law chewing a lemon.....? She looks soooo happy.... 

Click to expand...

she's not changes then in the last 7 years, was a stroppy cow when she played in the Curtis cup at ours, bitching and club chucking every time she hit a poor shot


----------



## Capella (Sep 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			I hear that Caroline Masson's fiancÃ© is the caddy for one of the Korda sisters, who they are playing against this morning!
		
Click to expand...

yeah, that made me smile a bit ... I sense some drama.


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 13, 2019)

Pace of play is abysmal ready. First game is on the clock already. 

I want to watch it and enjoy team events but it's painful to sit down and watch at this pace.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 13, 2019)

happyhacker said:



			Pace of play is abysmal ready. First game is on the clock already.

I want to watch it and enjoy team events but it's painful to sit down and watch at this pace.
		
Click to expand...

First group is on the clock but the second canâ€™t keep up with them - just seen Thompsonâ€™s partner spend two minutes walking up and and down the line of her putt doing aimpoint , I can people switching off from this. The production doesnâ€™t seem great as well - canâ€™t recall any action from the Hull match ? With just four matches it should be non stop action


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2019)

Will have this and the cricket on courtesy of SKY Q split screen. Course looks good so far, the atmosphere is certainly different from the Ryder Cup, hopefully itâ€™ll still have something to play for on Sunday, unlike the cricket.

Not a fan of Team USAâ€™s outfit.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 13, 2019)

The pace of play at this and the Ryder Cup can be quite painful. It is only on the last day when the coverage can flick between games that tv can hide the slowness. These tournaments shows just how painful pro golf is now to watch if a director does not have enough games out on the course to trick us.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The pace of play at this and the Ryder Cup can be quite painful. It is only on the last day when the coverage can flick between games that tv can hide the slowness. These tournaments shows just how painful pro golf is now to watch if a director does not have enough games out on the course to trick us.
		
Click to expand...

True mens pro golf is pretty slow, but compared to Womens golf, the men are racing snakes.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 13, 2019)

Course looks fantastic, itâ€™s wall to wall coverage on Sky for those that have it. Looking forward to some great golf from top Golfers.

Gives people another opportunity to complain about pace of play, Sky coverage and Sky presenters.

I do wonder what some expected this time round.

P.S. The Solheim Cup in 2021 will probably be similar.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Course looks fantastic, itâ€™s wall to wall coverage on Sky for those that have it. Looking forward to some great golf from top Golfers.

Gives people another opportunity to complain about pace of play, Sky coverage and Sky presenters.

I do wonder what some expected this time round.

P.S. The Solheim Cup in 2021 will probably be similar. 

Click to expand...

yes it can't be a suprise to anyone its like watching paint dry


----------



## PieMan (Sep 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Will have this and the cricket on courtesy of SKY Q split screen. Course looks good so far, the atmosphere is certainly different from the Ryder Cup, hopefully itâ€™ll still have something to play for on Sunday, unlike the cricket.

Not a fan of Team USAâ€™s outfit.
		
Click to expand...

Even with the split screen option I think I'd still prefer to just watch the cricket!! Watching England is painful, but not as much as watching the Solheim Cup! I watched a bit once and I think the match took about 6 hours to complete!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Even with the split screen option I think I'd still prefer to just watch the cricket!! Watching England is painful, but not as much as watching the Solheim Cup! I watched a bit once and I think the match took about 6 hours to complete!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll be honest, when watching the golf i very rarely take note of everyoneâ€™s tee times to see how long it took em.

That said, the over rate this entire ashes tour has hardly been good either.......

Nice of Charley Hull to give us amateurs hope


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ll be honest, when watching the golf i very rarely take note of everyoneâ€™s tee times to see how long it took em.

That said, the over rate this entire ashes tour has hardly been good either.......
		
Click to expand...

surley you don't need the tee times its evident from how long it takes anyone to take a shot and how long it takes to play a hole


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			surley you don't need the tee times its evident from how long it takes anyone to take a shot and how long it takes to play a hole

Click to expand...

You never watch a hole from start to finish so that isnâ€™t an obvious indicator. I agree they seem to take a while over putts, but atm the coverage isnâ€™t imo showing too much waiting around. 

At the end of the day i watch professional golf to see good shots played, if their round takes 6 hours, so be it. Anyone using the professional game as an excuse for their slow play better have gone around in par or less.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 13, 2019)

Itâ€™s getting a bit more interesting purely based on how poor some of the golf is - Duffs , canâ€™t find a fairway off the tee , three putts from 5 feet - itâ€™s like someone videoed the monthly medal , car crash golf.

Their slow play comes from the putting - some are taking forever , seen a number of the ladies from US using aimpoint even for 3 feet putts and still missing.

Itâ€™s Foursomes Matchplay- should be flying around the course , itâ€™s the quickest format in golf beyond singles


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			You never watch a hole from start to finish so that isnâ€™t an obvious indicator. I agree they seem to take a while over putts, but atm the coverage isnâ€™t imo showing too much waiting around.

At the end of the day i watch professional golf to see good shots played, if their round takes 6 hours, so be it. Anyone using the professional game as an excuse for their slow play better have gone around in par or less.....
		
Click to expand...

caddied in a Womens international comp this week every round took 5 hours and the first two rounds were Stableford, not all of them were slow, the two ladies from Brookline who i was with all week were pretty quick and it was starting to grate on them having to wait on every shot as the group in front lost hole on those in front of them, even the MP yeasterday was 5 hours, though there were played in 4 balls


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			caddied in a Womens international comp this week every round took 5 hours and the first two rounds were Stableford, not all of them were slow, the two ladies from Brookline who i was with all week were pretty quick and it was starting to grate on them having to wait on every shot as the group in front lost hole on those in front of them, even the MP yeasterday was 5 hours, though there were played in 4 balls
		
Click to expand...

How long to Mens comps of a similar standard take? IMO professional and competition golf will always take longer, there is more riding it. Itâ€™s human nature to take Attlee more time and care over it. 

If youâ€™re plying in a club championship and have a 4 footer to win, would you simply knock it in as though its a friendly knock or pay a little more attention? Donâ€™t get me wrong, some on both tours are ott, but whilst they all get round in daylight and the majority are happy. I donâ€™t really see it as an issue.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 13, 2019)

I think some people are trying to point score!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How long to Mens comps of a similar standard take? IMO professional and competition golf will always take longer, there is more riding it. Itâ€™s human nature to take Attlee more time and care over it.

If youâ€™re plying in a club championship and have a 4 footer to win, would you simply knock it in as though its a friendly knock or pay a little more attention? Donâ€™t get me wrong, some on both tours are ott, but whilst they all get round in daylight and the majority are happy. I donâ€™t really see it as an issue.
		
Click to expand...

One of the biggest issues within the sport is slow play - complaints from people playing it both in a roll up or the pros in a major championship, just look at the way Koepka and co were with Dechambeau and remember all the comments on that video of the college girl that took 2 mins for a putt. This players on the screen are role models for people in the club - these rounds are going to take around 5 hours - itâ€™s too slow for the sport and it filters down to the club game.

Many constantly complain of slow play - the pros need to provide the standard and if they want to attract people to both watch and play the game then it canâ€™t be that slow it puts people off


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 13, 2019)

Korda sisters are on fire.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Korda sisters are on fire.
		
Click to expand...

Doesnâ€™t seem much Masson and Partner can do, every time they get a glimpse of a chance the door getâ€™s slammed.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One of the biggest issues within the sport is slow play - complaints from people playing it both in a roll up or the pros in a major championship, just look at the way Koepka and co were with Dechambeau and remember all the comments on that video of the college girl that took 2 mins for a putt. This players on the screen are role models for people in the club - these rounds are going to take around 5 hours - itâ€™s too slow for the sport and it filters down to the club game.

Many constantly complain of slow play - the pros need to provide the standard and if they want to attract people to both watch and play the game then it canâ€™t be that slow it puts people off
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re all amateurs and we agree our game shouldnâ€™t take 5 hours. I doâ€™t pay any attention to pros and think oh its ok for them so iâ€™ll Do it too. Maybe people playing slowly need to be accountable for themselves.

Yes there are extreme cases like Bryson where they are too slow, but being realistic most pros take 5 hours, brooks may be an exception, but the majority donâ€™t rush around in 3 1/2 when playing in proper comps.

IMO nobody watches the game or doesnâ€™t simply because of the pace. Nobody retells stories of the final round they watched one day that took only 3 hours. They recall the amazing shots theyâ€™ve seen. 

Maybe we have to just accept golf is a niche sport and it lays will be. In the past it was because it was too expensive, or too stuffy, then it was for old people now itâ€™s too slow. MAYBE it simply isnâ€™t popular.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Weâ€™re all amateurs and we agree our game shouldnâ€™t take 5 hours. I doâ€™t pay any attention to pros and think oh its ok for them so iâ€™ll Do it too. Maybe people playing slowly need to be accountable for themselves.

Yes there are extreme cases like Bryson where they are too slow, but being realistic most pros take 5 hours, brooks may be an exception, but the majority donâ€™t rush around in 3 1/2 when playing in proper comps.

IMO nobody watches the game or doesnâ€™t simply because of the pace. Nobody retells stories of the final round they watched one day that took only 3 hours. They recall the amazing shots theyâ€™ve seen.

Maybe we have to just accept golf is a niche sport and it lays will be. In the past it was because it was too expensive, or too stuffy, then it was for old people now itâ€™s too slow. MAYBE it simply isnâ€™t popular.
		
Click to expand...

I guess the disappointment is this should be the highlight of the ladies game , this is what should be used to show of the sport to try and get people into it , young girls that golf can be a sport for them but the main subject on here about it at the moment and also seen on Twitter is how slow they are - it mustnâ€™t be a great spectacle. As someone said I expect the Ryder Cup is the same pace but you prob donâ€™t notice but itâ€™s prob more of a spectacle for people , Sky move it from their main event for a dead rubber test and I wonder how many have swapped over to watch the cricket


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess the disappointment is this should be the highlight of the ladies game , this is what should be used to show of the sport to try and get people into it , young girls that golf can be a sport for them but the main subject on here about it at the moment and also seen on Twitter is how slow they are - it mustnâ€™t be a great spectacle. As someone said I expect the Ryder Cup is the same pace but you prob donâ€™t notice but itâ€™s prob more of a spectacle for people , Sky move it from their main event for a dead rubber test and I wonder how many have swapped over to watch the cricket
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d have thought the ashes was always going to be main event. 

My daughter will still be watching it later, realistically there arenâ€™t going to be any young girls watching atm as they should be at school. Iâ€™d be amazed if the young kids will complain about the pace of play unless their middle aged dads grumble about it to em 

To agree that the pr around it isnâ€™t ideal though.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 13, 2019)

I've got it on in the background,  I don't get the whiny pace of play posts. It's on TV how that can bother you is beyond me. The quality is fine,  some excellent golf at times.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 13, 2019)

Been some good golf so far, hoping Hull and Munoz can hold on in the last for Europe to go into the lead. 

Looking forward to seeing Van dam get out in the afternoon today. Should be a good weekend of viewing ahead, hope it just stays tight so its exciting throughout the weekend.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2019)

I'll deffo keep an eye on it when I can, along with the cricket, although at the match / beers afterwards / Luther (ii) after that, open on Sunday, so will probably see 2 hours worth, if Im lucky.

Hopefully catch a little bit of car park porn, if I'm double-lucky.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 13, 2019)

Heading down to the links shortly, looking like at least a two club wind. 

Will catch the highlights later tonight.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How long to Mens comps of a similar standard take? IMO professional and competition golf will always take longer, there is more riding it. Itâ€™s human nature to take Attlee more time and care over it.

If youâ€™re plying in a club championship and have a 4 footer to win, would you simply knock it in as though its a friendly knock or pay a little more attention? Donâ€™t get me wrong, some on both tours are ott, but whilst they all get round in daylight and the majority are happy. I donâ€™t really see it as an issue.
		
Click to expand...

we had a Scottish seniors comp a few weeks ago, many complained it was slow they took 4 hours of a course 1200 yards longer in very strong winds, even the Boys Am 3 years ago were under 4 hours.. so i don't see how it can be justfied of a whole hour


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 13, 2019)

Good to see sky are allowing people without sky sports watch it. 

Iâ€™m recording it so Iâ€™ll catch it later,if Iâ€™m not enjoying Iâ€™ll simply turn it off ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 13, 2019)

The BBC are reporting that Lexi Thompson took 3 1/2 minutes to play an iron approach shot on the 16th. Now that is painful and makes Bryson look speedy.

Good start for Europe this morning.


----------



## sam85 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The BBC are reporting that Lexi Thompson took 3 1/2 minutes to play an iron approach shot on the 16th. Now that is painful and makes Bryson look speedy.

Good start for Europe this morning.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not actually watching myself so forgive me if they did televise it for the whole 3 and a half minutes, but for me when watching on TV I'm not really bothered how long they take as usually the coverage will be showing another players shot while Lexi (or whoever) is faffing about.  

In fact thinking about it, having watched the featured groups on the PGA tour recently I quite enjoyed listening to the discussions players and caddies have before playing a shot.  Granted I may well change my tune if I were to sit and watch the whole 5 hour round.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 13, 2019)

sam85 said:



			I'm not actually watching myself so forgive me if they did televise it for the whole 3 and a half minutes, but for me when watching on TV I'm not really bothered how long they take as usually the coverage will be showing another players shot while Lexi (or whoever) is faffing about.

In fact thinking about it, having watched the featured groups on the PGA tour recently I quite enjoyed listening to the discussions players and caddies have before playing a shot.  Granted I may well change my tune if I were to sit and watch the whole 5 hour round.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not watching it live, I am following the golf and cricket via the BBC sports website. I doubt any broadcaster would show that happening in full, why would you? The cricket on the website in particular can be quite funny as they look to fill big chunks of the day with nothing happening. 

It is going to get boring if there are constant posts about the pace of this competition so I wont be making any more. I did think 3 1/2 minutes was worthy though, that is really ridiculous.

I agree with your point about listening to a player and caddy chat, it is fascinating. Time 3 1/2 minutes though, it really is a very long time to work out how to hit a ball, especially when you are as good as she is. Their chat must have been very repetitive, how many options can there be?


----------



## sam85 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not watching it live, I am following the golf and cricket via the BBC sports website. I doubt any broadcaster would show that happening in full, *why would you?* The cricket on the website in particular can be quite funny as they look to fill big chunks of the day with nothing happening.

It is going to get boring if there are constant posts about the pace of this competition so I wont be making any more. I did think 3 1/2 minutes was worthy though, that is really ridiculous.

I agree with your point about listening to a player and caddy chat, it is fascinating. Time 3 1/2 minutes though, it really is a very long time to work out how to hit a ball, especially when you are as good as she is. Their chat must have been very repetitive, how many options can there be?
		
Click to expand...

Regarding the bit in bold, was just thinking with only 4 groups on the course that perhaps they are forced to show more of the faffing around.  I agree 3 1/2 minutes is ridiculous, but if it wasn't shown then for me as a viewer then there's not really a problem is there?

Going completely off topic now, of course I'd rather be at home watching the cricket but I have enjoyed the BBC website coverage on the ashes while stuck in the office.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 13, 2019)

Great shot by Bronte Law at the 7th there and the birdie put to go 1 up. Looking good so far for Europe in the afternoon.


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2019)

Call me strange, but I'm watching it and try to pick out the positives.
Great course, great matches, a complete mix of good and bad golf ................................. very entertaining.
Why do so many viewers seem to concentrate on the negatives?
Relax and enjoy, a chance of beating the Americans doesn't come around too often.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 13, 2019)

The afternoon 4bbb are really good. Anne van dam is fantastic. I'm enjoying it and haven't  noticed any pace of play issues.  I guess foursomes can seem slow as there aren't so many shots to view.
I think some just like to be contrary and try and get a flame war going.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2019)

Really enjoying the coverage today.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 13, 2019)

Anne Van Damâ€™s swing is ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2019)

I bet Homer's got a pair of shoes just like Caroline Hedwall's


----------



## Gilmore (Sep 13, 2019)

Didn't quite catch which game but one match is looking like taking 5 hours 45 minutes currently.

Unacceptable.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 13, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			The afternoon 4bbb are really good. Anne van dam is fantastic. I'm enjoying it and haven't  noticed any pace of play issues.  I guess foursomes can seem slow as there aren't so many shots to view.
I think some just like to be contrary and try and get a flame war going.
		
Click to expand...

Opening match is 5hr 45 pace!! Mental

I've enjoyed it though, flicked between this and the cricket all day


----------



## User20204 (Sep 13, 2019)

Gilmore said:



			Unacceptable.
		
Click to expand...


To whom ? 


robinthehood said:



			The afternoon 4bbb are really good. Anne van dam is fantastic. I'm enjoying it and haven't  noticed any pace of play issues.  I guess foursomes can seem slow as there aren't so many shots to view.
I think some just like to be contrary and try and get a flame war going.
		
Click to expand...

How is Petterson playing, was listening on the radio earlier and she had a howler for the first two holes.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 13, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			How is Petterson playing.
		
Click to expand...

VERY slowly by the sounds of it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Call me strange, but I'm watching it and try to pick out the positives.
Great course, great matches, a complete mix of good and bad golf ................................. very entertaining.
Why do so many viewers seem to concentrate on the negatives?
Relax and enjoy, a chance of beating the Americans doesn't come around too often.
		
Click to expand...

Quite simple really they just love bleating,never happy unless they are moaning.
Now they know itâ€™s going to take 5 1/2 hours they can take that decision not to watch the next 3 days.
They wonâ€™t though because they love to moan.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 13, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Opening match is 5hr 45 pace!! Mental

I've enjoyed it though, flicked between this and the cricket all day
		
Click to expand...




HappyHacker1 said:



			To whom ?


How is Petterson playing, was listening on the radio earlier and she had a howler for the first two holes.
		
Click to expand...


Pretty good, Van dam as tearing it up , with petterson ably assisting where needed. if its slow I havnt noticed as its flicking between matches on the TV and it doesn't really matter


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 13, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Quite simple really they just love bleating,never happy unless they are moaning.
Now they know itâ€™s going to take 5 1/2 hours they can take that decision not to watch the next 3 days.
They wonâ€™t though because they love to moan.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't have you down as a fan of slow play Tony


----------



## sam85 (Sep 13, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Didn't have you down as a fan of slow play Tony 

Click to expand...

I can't believe anyone actually enjoys slow play while playing golf but slow play from the pro's really does not effect it as a viewing spectacle on TV.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 13, 2019)

sam85 said:



			I can't believe anyone actually enjoys slow play while playing golf but slow play from the pro's really does not effect it as a viewing spectacle on TV.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly,  its pretty bizarre. Fair enough it bothers the pros , but it makes no odds to me and has no bearing on pace of play in my Sunday knock.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 13, 2019)

"Landed like a well-behaved Labrador"

WTF has Ewen Murray been smoking?


----------



## Wilson (Sep 13, 2019)

Great putt from Ciganda there!


----------



## peld (Sep 13, 2019)

This is sooo slow. Agonising watching Ciganda


----------



## Wilson (Sep 13, 2019)

Big swing in the last hour, the US team winning 18 in the last 2 matches to keep the score 4.5-3.5 when it could have been 5.5-3.5, momentum with the US for tomorrow.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 13, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Big swing in the last hour, the US team winning 18 in the last 2 matches to keep the score 4.5-3.5 when it could have been 5.5-3.5, momentum with the US for tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

It is a momentum swing however, Europe were 2 down with 4 to play in one of those matches and I bet they'd have taken a half if you asked them on the 15th tee.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 13, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Didn't have you down as a fan of slow play Tony 

Click to expand...

No not a fan mate,thatâ€™s why Iâ€™m not watching live and bleating about it.
Highlights for me


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 13, 2019)

Well I was going to watch the highlights on Sky (without knowing how the 1st day went) after watching the Greenbrier on Sky

Not really worth it now as during their fill ins in between golf channel feeds they went through all the results 

Quite pointless really -  absolutely clueless


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 13, 2019)

Going up tomorrow to watch some of it, just a shame they are playing a rather shortend course than we play normally


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 13, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			No not a fan mate,thatâ€™s why Iâ€™m not watching live and bleating about it.
Highlights for me
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldnâ€™t you spend all day watching it and moaning about it?

Do you have more than one channel on your tv?
Or do you have other things to do?


----------



## rulefan (Sep 14, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Going up tomorrow to watch some of it, just a shame they are playing a rather shortend course than we play normally
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the Course Ratings (SSS) for the women's tees? Centenary is 75


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Going up tomorrow to watch some of it, just a shame they are playing a rather shortend course than we play normally
		
Click to expand...

Would you rather they end up playing most par 4s as par 5s?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2019)

Should be held in June/July.
I want to see some pins......


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

I hate wearing a cap or even being able to feel the scorecard in my back pocket; I have no idea how Salas can play golf wearing huge ear muffs and what looks like a bumbag?!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2019)

What a circus the first tee is with the music.  Cringeworthy at the best of times, but some of the musical choices...


----------



## JamesR (Sep 14, 2019)

Is it a bit chilly ?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			What a circus the first tee is with the music.  Cringeworthy at the best of times, but some of the musical choices... 

Click to expand...

Canâ€™t help but think it belittles the progress theyâ€™re trying to make. So much is said about womenâ€™s golf should be taken as seriously as the menâ€™s but then they do this sort of thing to manufacture an atmosphere.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Should be held in June/July.
*I want to see some pins*......
		
Click to expand...

Should I bring shorts to the Farts v Snappers next year then Rob...


----------



## JamesR (Sep 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Canâ€™t help but think it belittles the progress theyâ€™re trying to make. So much is said about womenâ€™s golf should be taken as seriously as the menâ€™s but then they do this sort of thing to manufacture an atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.
Although the menâ€™s game, especially the Ryder Cup, is going too much that way as well, for my liking


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Should I bring shorts to the Farts v Snappers next year then Rob... 

Click to expand...

Do you really need an answer to that?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Canâ€™t help but think it belittles the progress theyâ€™re trying to make. So much is said about womenâ€™s golf should be taken as seriously as the menâ€™s but then they do this sort of thing to manufacture an atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

Not only does it belittle the progress, it actually puts people off.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Do you really need an answer to that?

Click to expand...

From you, no.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2019)

Great opening approaches from the Korda's and Law & Ciganda, spoiled by the strains of Abba in the background.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 14, 2019)

What's with the bum bags?

Law is brutal with a flat stick.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Great opening approaches from the Korda's and Law & Ciganda, spoiled by the strains of Abba in the background. 

Click to expand...

You already mentioned in a previous post the music isn't to your taste, by mentioning it again I doubt it's going to change.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			You already mentioned in a previous post the music isn't to your taste, by mentioning it again I doubt it's going to change.
		
Click to expand...

More the point that it was being picked up by the commentator's microphone well down the first fairway.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			What's with the bum bags?

Law is brutal with a flat stick.
		
Click to expand...

Fluffy hand warmers.......


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

AVD takes it back two club lengths on the tee to get the perfect distance then hits it two club lengths short. Why donâ€™t the commentators make that point?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			AVD takes it back two club lengths on the tee to get the perfect distance then hits it two club lengths short. Why donâ€™t the commentators make that point?
		
Click to expand...

My daughter asked me why she made the hole longer if she was too short 

I think they are really trying to big her up. I mean her golf was impressive, but I think she had 4 birdies and her partner had 3, yet they made it sound like it was a one woman sow.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I hate wearing a cap or even being able to feel the scorecard in my back pocket; I have no idea how Salas can play golf wearing huge ear muffs and what looks like a bumbag?!
		
Click to expand...

I was just gonna post this. We spent 100 pages talking about socks and she turns up like that. Got to say some of the USA attire is shocking.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 14, 2019)

AVD caused that missed putt, ball wasn't even moving yet she made it a huge issue.

Doesn't look that windy either.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			AVD caused that missed putt, ball wasn't even moving yet she made it a huge issue.

Doesn't look that windy either.
		
Click to expand...

Yep she was always going to miss it after all that ridiculous dicking about!!

They keep talking about a â€œhowling windâ€ then saying itâ€™s 12/13mph gusting to 20!? Thatâ€™s not â€œhowlingâ€ where I live and play golf!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Yep she was always going to miss it after all that ridiculous dicking about!!

They keep talking about a â€œhowling windâ€ then saying itâ€™s 12/13mph gusting to 20!? Thatâ€™s not â€œhowlingâ€ where I live and play golf!!!
		
Click to expand...

Looking at Salas it must be -25 as well.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

Jamie Spence was just saying he reckoned gusts were up to 40.
Forecasts show 16-18 winds with gusts in the high 30's
And, at the end of the day, we all feel the cold differently.
Temperatures in the low teens with a gusty wind.....
Don't see many spectators in shorts and a tee shirt...


----------



## CliveW (Sep 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			What's with the bum bags?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it's a muff for warming the poor wee soul's hands.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm playing at 1245 today. 1700 is showing 40 mph winds. Hopefully it's not slow!!!!

20mph winds is tough to be fair. Just don't think her putt merited her reaction/farting about.

Law can't putt.


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2019)

I wouldn't want to pick a fight with Salas, she looks a real unit, especially with all that clobber on.
I'd love to play there in that weather, a proper test of golf.
AVD's game seems to be heading south ............... at speed! I hope she can get it together soon.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 14, 2019)

Cannot see me watching much of this comp. I have read countless comments on here and elsewhere about courses needing to be longer etc etc and am watching women hit a driver and a wedge into a green. There's something fundamentally wrong with that.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Cannot see me watching much of this comp. I have read countless comments on here and elsewhere about courses needing to be longer etc etc and am watching women hit a driver and a wedge into a green. There's something fundamentally wrong with that.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the hole, depends on the wind.
There's a par 5 they can reach in two, there's par 4s that even the Kordas need hybrids and fairways to reach...
I'm liking it


----------



## sam85 (Sep 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Cannot see me watching much of this comp. I have read countless comments on here and elsewhere about courses needing to be longer etc etc and am watching women hit a driver and a wedge into a green. There's something fundamentally wrong with that.
		
Click to expand...

I have not had a chance to watch any of the golf this morning but I do hope you were talking about a par 3.  Some of the shorter holes are much more exciting, especially in matchplay. The bit I did see yesterday there was a driveable par 4 on the back 9 that provided plenty of entertainment, saw bogeys and 2 putt birdies in the short amount I managed to watch.


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2019)

Tell me, why, even after a bad shot, does the golfer have to touch as many people as they can?
It's like watching a tennis doubles match ...................... but why is there this constant need to touch, touch and touch again?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

Grip that club and spank that ball?

Sorry if Iâ€™m paraphrasing but what the...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Grip that club and spank that ball?

Sorry if Iâ€™m paraphrasing but what the...
		
Click to expand...

No, think you were spot on, both with the shout & the comment.  And they say middle-aged blokes in football shirts need to take a look at themselves.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 14, 2019)

What a state that Salas looks ? And the embarrassing stuff on the tee ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸

I can see why they are now taking 3 hours for 9 holes - making someone putt out for about 6 inches ?!?!

Every single report I heard this morning and on Sky today was all about their pace of play - itâ€™s going to have a negative impact. This is not a great advert for the sport which is a shame because there is some quality golf in there


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

It is slow, that can't be argued. If I was playing behind them I'd have gone home by now.
But, as Thomas Bjorn said this morning, now isn't the time to be having a go at slow play.
It needs to be done week in week out 
Yesterday the officials handed out 1 bad time......
If conditions are tricky they're going to take as long as they can. It's up to the officials to penalise.
And, to be honest, I've watched practically all of it so far and you don't get the feeling that it's as painfully slow as it obviously is.
You don't get a shot every few seconds because there's only 16 players out there at anyone time ( at the moment) and only 24 tomorrow.
I think a lot of people are just picking on the girls because they're an easy target.
Pick on ALL Professional Tour players all the time....week in, week out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It is slow, that can't be argued. If I was playing behind them I'd have gone home by now.
But, as Thomas Bjorn said this morning, now isn't the time to be having a go at slow play.
It needs to be done week in week out
Yesterday the officials handed out 1 bad time......
If conditions are tricky they're going to take as long as they can. It's up to the officials to penalise.
And, to be honest, I've watched practically all of it so far and you don't get the feeling that it's as painfully slow as it obviously is.
You don't get a shot every few seconds because there's only 16 players out there at anyone time ( at the moment) and only 24 tomorrow.
I think a lot of people are just picking on the girls because they're an easy target.
Pick on ALL Professional Tour players all the time....week in, week out.
		
Click to expand...

There have been many threads about slow play on tour - I donâ€™t believe people are just picking on the girls , do you not remember all the talk about Koepka etc having a pop at DeChambeu about his pace of play. 

But even they donâ€™t have 3 hour 9 holes - when the pace of play is part of the news stories then itâ€™s having a poor affect. Today is going to be a bit different because of the wind etc but to me they donâ€™t seem to be giving as many putts as you see in the Ryder Cup for example


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There have been many threads about slow play on tour - I donâ€™t believe people are just picking on the girls , do you not remember all the talk about Koepka etc having a pop at DeChambeu about his pace of play.

But even they donâ€™t have 3 hour 9 holes - when the pace of play is part of the news stories then itâ€™s having a poor affect. Today is going to be a bit different because of the wind etc but to me they donâ€™t seem to be giving as many putts as you see in the Ryder Cup for example
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because it's blowing a hoolie and it's easy to miss a 2 footer......


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There have been many threads about slow play on tour - I donâ€™t believe people are just picking on the girls , do you not remember all the talk about Koepka etc having a pop at DeChambeu about his pace of play.

But even they donâ€™t have 3 hour 9 holes - when the pace of play is part of the news stories then itâ€™s having a poor affect. Today is going to be a bit different because of the wind etc but *to me they donâ€™t seem to be giving as many putts as you see in the Ryder Cup for example*

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve seen enough missed in the first 3 rounds to suggest there is a reason for that.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Maybe because it's blowing a hoolie and it's easy to miss a 2 footer......
		
Click to expand...

What about the ones from about 6 inches they are making them putt , even the commentary team said itâ€™s not helping the pace when they are being asked to putt out from that close.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

It's Matchplay
You don't have to give anything in Matchplay
If you think someone might miss it you make them play it.
I really don't see why pace of play matters in an event like this.
You've got 8 matches to get round in the first 2 days not 156 players
It doesn't matter if they take 6 hours as long as they get round..


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about the ones from about 6 inches they are making them putt , even the commentary team said itâ€™s not helping the pace when they are being asked to putt out from that close.
		
Click to expand...

If it's so bad , why are you watching?


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Tell me, why, even after a bad shot, does the golfer have to touch as many people as they can?
It's like watching a tennis doubles match ...................... but why is there this constant need to touch, touch and touch again?
		
Click to expand...

That gets on my nerves as well, not just golfers , footballers seem to have to cuddle before , during and after a match.


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2019)

Right now it's all about the short game. They've got theirs, we haven't.
A no hold barred shank doesn't help, either!
that's one of the beauties of this event, and the Ryder Cup, the fact that momentum ebbs and flows.
Lovin' it.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Right now it's all about the short game. They've got theirs, we haven't.
A no hold barred shank doesn't help, either!
that's one of the beauties of this event, and the Ryder Cup, the fact that momentum ebbs and flows.
Lovin' it.
		
Click to expand...

Remember Webb Simpsonâ€™s shank? Loved it.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Right now it's all about the short game. They've got theirs, we haven't.
A no hold barred shank doesn't help, either!
that's one of the beauties of this event, and the Ryder Cup, the fact that momentum ebbs and flows.
Lovin' it.
		
Click to expand...

I hit one just like that this morning.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 14, 2019)

Can I suggest pressing the red button, thereâ€™s some proper golf on thereðŸ‘


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

They really arenâ€™t conceding much...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It is slow, that can't be argued. If I was playing behind them I'd have gone home by now.
But, as Thomas Bjorn said this morning, now isn't the time to be having a go at slow play.
It needs to be done week in week out
Yesterday the officials handed out 1 bad time......
If conditions are tricky they're going to take as long as they can. It's up to the officials to penalise.
And, to be honest, I've watched practically all of it so far and you don't get the feeling that it's as painfully slow as it obviously is.
You don't get a shot every few seconds because there's only 16 players out there at anyone time ( at the moment) and only 24 tomorrow.
I think a lot of people are just picking on the girls because they're an easy target.
Pick on ALL Professional Tour players all the time....week in, week out.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, itâ€™s nothing new, even if you do a search on the Forum for â€œSolheim Cupâ€ youâ€™ll find every thread going back to the 2011 Solheim Cup and every thread has people saying they wonâ€™t be watching because of how slow the women are and then some moaning about slow play during the events.
Sadly nothing has changed, move on and appreciate the golf.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

â€œJesus... it wasnâ€™t that bad!â€


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2019)

Lexi get annoyed when a caddie shouts FORE after she hit a wide one.
Not sure what her problem is there, it got very close to someone.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 14, 2019)

Can someone just explain to me the need of a fanny pack / bum bag?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Can someone just explain to me the need of a fanny pack / bum bag?
		
Click to expand...

Hand warmer


----------



## PieMan (Sep 14, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Can someone just explain to me the need of a fanny pack / bum bag?
		
Click to expand...

I love the ear muffs!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Hand warmer
		
Click to expand...

On their lower back?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			On their lower back?
		
Click to expand...

They flip them round between shots...


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 14, 2019)

Makes sense , just look awful


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I love the ear muffs!! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Get some for h4h


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 14, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172910756079308800
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## IainP (Sep 14, 2019)

Was listening on the internet radio, but the clock struck 7pm and they (the beeb) stopped.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

So they could have stayed in the warm and dry, played a bit of beer-pong and said.
Ah let's just go out and do singles tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So they could have stayed in the warm and dry, played a bit of beer-pong and said.
Ah let's just go out and do singles tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Better than it looked at one stage.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 14, 2019)

Just watching the highlights. 

I always thought Gleneagles was in Scotland.  Ok, it's a tad breezy, but the way they are dressed, it must be somewhere near the North Pole? 

Anyone been there today?. Was it really that cold?


----------



## Backache (Sep 14, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Just watching the highlights.

I always thought Gleneagles was in Scotland.  Ok, it's a tad breezy, but the way they are dressed, it must be somewhere near the North Pole?

Anyone been there today?. Was it really that cold?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't in Gleneagles but played this morning in that wind. The wind itself wasn't particularly cold but it got colder as you stayed out in it.  Two rounds played at a slow pace and I think keeping warm would be pretty important to keeping the swing going.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2019)

Not sure those ear muffs will take off. Big ask tomorrow now it's tied at 8-8


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Just watching the highlights.

I always thought Gleneagles was in Scotland.  Ok, it's a tad breezy, but the way they are dressed, it must be somewhere near the North Pole?

Anyone been there today?. Was it really that cold?
		
Click to expand...

You know it's cold when you see the caddys wearing snoods and bobbles...


----------



## User20204 (Sep 14, 2019)

Murine Madill (sp?) has got ripped in about them about how long they are taking.




backwoodsman said:



			Anyone been there today?. Was it really that cold?
		
Click to expand...

My son was there today, said it was pretty cold like with the wind.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 14, 2019)

So much negativity.

Golf needs to grow the girls/ladies game. If that includes playing Abba on the first tee who cares, certainly the Korda sisters got right into it and had a dance, guess that's the spirit in which it was intended.

Yes it's slow but there is a lot on the line and it's the woman's Ryder Cup so cut it some slack. We all love the Ryder Cup so why knock the ladies equivalent?

I will agree with Phil, the lack of "gimmies" is frustrating and probably a wee bit embarrassing at times. That said it's a lot more enjoyable than certain people think.

Tomorrow's singles will be excellent viewing.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 14, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Just watching the highlights.

I always thought Gleneagles was in Scotland.  Ok, it's a tad breezy, but the way they are dressed, it must be somewhere near the North Pole?

Anyone been there today?. Was it really that cold?
		
Click to expand...

A chill wind in Perthshire today especially if you're not moving. I guess if you spend all your time playing golf in the USA you'll feel it.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Golf needs to grow the girls/ladies game.
		
Click to expand...


Do you think them taking 6 hours to play a round will encourage many girls/ladies to play ? My understanding is, it's been one of the main talking points the whole weekend, yet some wish for it to be ignored.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Do you think them taking 6 hours to play a round will encourage many girls/ladies to play ? My understanding is, it's been one of the main talking points the whole weekend, yet some wish for it to be ignored.
		
Click to expand...

Great value entertainment for the entry fee. 

Promotion and highlight.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Do you think them taking 6 hours to play a round will encourage many girls/ladies to play ? My understanding is, it's been one of the main talking points the whole weekend, yet some wish for it to be ignored.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not a case of ignoring it, as some of the commentators said, this is possibly the biggest moment in some of their careers and they want to win, they donâ€™t care how long they take.
The Solheim Cup or equivalent is not the place to tackle slow play.
The professional game (both men and women) have an issue.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Do you think them taking 6 hours to play a round will encourage many girls/ladies to play ? My understanding is, it's been one of the main talking points the whole weekend, yet some wish for it to be ignored.
		
Click to expand...

The Ryder Cup is equally pedestrian though


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 14, 2019)

Pro golf is slow... tbf it doesn't take away from the spectacle on TV.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s not a case of ignoring it, as some of the commentators said, this is possibly the biggest moment in some of their careers and they want to win, they donâ€™t care how long they take.
The Solheim Cup or equivalent is not the place to tackle slow play.


The professional game (both men and women) have an issue.
		
Click to expand...

As I say, it's pretty much the biggest talking point about the whole weekend, two minutes on twitter will show you that. The very fact that nothing is ever done about slow play in the pro game means they don't need to care how long they take.

As one pundit said, they are in the entertainment industry and you are not entertaining your customers by taking 6 hours.



HomerJSimpson said:



			The Ryder Cup is equally pedestrian though
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree however, I read and heard more about this time round than in any other previous cup, beit male or female. 



I'm going tomorrow, I will pass my own judgement on it tomorrow, the forecast is much better than today, not saying that will speed anything up but hopefully improve the level of golf.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			As I say, it's pretty much the biggest talking point about the whole weekend, two minutes on twitter will show you that. The very fact that nothing is ever done about slow play in the pro game means they don't need to care how long they take.

As one pundit said, they are in the entertainment industry and you are not entertaining your customers by taking 6 hours.



I don't disagree however, I read and heard more about this time round than in any other previous cup, beit male or female.



I'm going tomorrow, I will pass my own judgement on it tomorrow, the forecast is much better than today, not saying that will speed anything up but hopefully improve the level of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Have a good day tomorrow.

As I put above though, 5 previous threads on here about The Solheim Cup going back to 2011 and everyone of them littered with comments about slow play.
Itâ€™s an issue, but obviously not serious enough at the top level for those in charge of the game to do anything about it.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			but obviously not serious enough at the top level for those in charge of the game to do anything about it.
		
Click to expand...


And therein the problem lies.


----------



## IanG (Sep 14, 2019)

We're going tomorrow with a bus from our club. The bus leaves at 18.30 prompt as mandated by the Solheim organisation. If they play slow we miss the finale  - tough luck on us. So slow play does matter to the paying punters. They need to fix it.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 14, 2019)

Georgia Hall V Lexi, think I know what game I'll be following, probably have the biggest gallery I suspect.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

The only person to receive a warning for slow play was Ciganda and sheâ€™s in the first match. That should keep the slow play whingers happy.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The only person to receive a warning for slow play was Ciganda and sheâ€™s in the first match. That should keep the slow play whingers happy.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Salas get warned twice on Friday.


----------



## Fish (Sep 14, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I love the ear muffs!! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t notice a decent pair of muffs in any footage I saw ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Didn't Salas get warned twice on Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Today I meant.


----------



## Siolag (Sep 15, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Just watching the highlights. 

I always thought Gleneagles was in Scotland.  Ok, it's a tad breezy, but the way they are dressed, it must be somewhere near the North Pole? 

Anyone been there today?. Was it really that cold?
		
Click to expand...


It was absolutely freezing up at the 3rd and 4th holes, the wind would cut right though you. 

There were a lot of fans there wearing shorts! I had 4 layers on my torso.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 15, 2019)

It's absolutely freezing here.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The only person to receive a warning for slow play was Ciganda and sheâ€™s in the first match. That should keep the slow play whingers happy.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same - although she may get an early bath!


----------



## Captainron (Sep 15, 2019)

Petterson to sink the winner at about 6pm tonight on the 17th hole


----------



## User20204 (Sep 15, 2019)

The amount of folk inside the ropes at the Hall/Lexi match is absurd. Must be near 100


----------



## CliveW (Sep 15, 2019)

I see the Americans are still in their pyjamas!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruthless by Hedwall there.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 15, 2019)

I've watched every approach shot from the first and it's staggering how poorly Europes approach shots have been.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Some ridiculous short putts not even hitting the hole today.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Awesome coverage from sky there. Accidentally patch another feed through and we hear someone say, â€œHaha bastard!â€


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Europe canâ€™t putt.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Europe canâ€™t putt.
		
Click to expand...

I am not suprized channel hopping earlier golf /cricket / F1 / footy now.
Girl on the first green was putting with Take That blaring over the course.,!


----------



## BrianM (Sep 15, 2019)

The course is absolutely immaculate, looks great on the TV.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 15, 2019)

Not long in but this is a good watch, bit warmer than forecast thankfully, think the septics will edge it however.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Europeâ€™s putting and short game the difference. Theyâ€™ve looked rank amateur too often on and around the green.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2019)

Couldn't agree more.
Summed up by Charley on the 18th....
Need Pettersen and Law to get it done.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2019)

"I'm pretty happy to be fair" - right oh Charley...whatever!


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2019)

Around the green is the difference ............................... as simple as that.
But, it's not done yet!


P.S. But we're doing well in the cricket!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2019)

Slime said:



			Around the green is the difference ............................... as simple as that.
But, it's not done yet!


P.S. But we're doing well in the cricket!
		
Click to expand...

I keep flicking over thinking and hoping...so far so good!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

And now itâ€™s over. Stunning by Alex and then a bunker shot by Law Iâ€™d be embarrassed by.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			"I'm pretty happy to be fair" - right oh Charley...whatever!
		
Click to expand...

I made a similar mess of a game in a club match once; I'm pretty happy to be fair did not figure anywhere in my thoughts.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2019)

Jeez, I wish they'd do their celebrating off the bloody green!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Bronte Law is giving me palpitations.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2019)

Some of the short game on show has been awful - even considering whats on the line. Some really poor chips and even worse putting.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Always said Bronte Law was a great player.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			"I'm pretty happy to be fair" - right oh Charley...whatever!
		
Click to expand...

Not the brightest is she.
Just watched a vlog she did with Pete Finch and she laughs like a school kid.


----------



## 6535 (Sep 15, 2019)

Charley Hull 

No brain. ðŸ¤¯ and she was happy. ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Pant pant commentary breathe pant commentate. 

Someoneâ€™s a tad out of breath.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2019)

Now it's getting interesting...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2019)

Well all down to Pettersen - sweet pitch shot


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Pant pant commentary breathe pant commentate.

Someoneâ€™s a tad out of breath.
		
Click to expand...

What is that all about? She's driving me mad!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well all down to Pettersen - sweet pitch shot
		
Click to expand...

Law still needs to get something, which isn't a given.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Law still needs to get something, which isn't a given.
		
Click to expand...

Law wins - so a Kaymer length putt to win

Which as Kaymer did she putts with ease 

What a pretty spectacular finish


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2019)

Boom


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

YEAYESYEYASYYAAYYAAYYAAAYAA


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 15, 2019)

Amazing....


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			And now itâ€™s over. Stunning by Alex and then a bunker shot by Law Iâ€™d be embarrassed by.
		
Click to expand...

Think again!
Awesome finish by the last two girls, absolutely awesome!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2019)

Pundits - Petersen ...Mmm..not sure that's a smart pick.
Suzanne.....hold my beer!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Slime said:



			Think again!
Awesome finish by the last two girls, absolutely awesome!
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t have it any other way...

Actually I would but now the ladies have their Medinah. Sort of.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2019)

What the hell just happened...Suzann Pettersen...superstar!

I did say to David if I wanted any of the 12 on that 18th tee it would be her. Nerves of steel.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			So much negativity.

Golf needs to grow the girls/ladies game. *If that includes playing Abba on the first tee who cares,* certainly the Korda sisters got right into it and had a dance, guess that's the spirit in which it was intended.

Yes it's slow but there is a lot on the line and it's the woman's Ryder Cup so cut it some slack. We all love the Ryder Cup so why knock the ladies equivalent?

I will agree with Phil, the lack of "gimmies" is frustrating and probably a wee bit embarrassing at times. That said it's a lot more enjoyable than certain people think.

Tomorrow's singles will be excellent viewing.
		
Click to expand...


Finishes like that will grow the game, not bloody disco music on the first tee.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2019)

Did Charley get off her phone in time to see the win?!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2019)

That was a bit good, thought they'd blown it so I put the cricket back on, glad I turned over again 
Americans thought they had it in the bag, classic.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2019)

Greenkeeper might not be too impressed looking at that lot.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 15, 2019)

What a finish ðŸ˜€


----------



## StevieT (Sep 15, 2019)

Fantastic finish.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Greenkeeper might not be too impressed looking at that lot. 

Click to expand...

Thought the same thing when Hedwall was jumping up and down near the pin on 18.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 15, 2019)

You canâ€™t beat an American ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 15, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Petterson to sink the winner at about 6pm tonight on the 17th hole
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad guess. One hole out


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Thought the same thing when Hedwall was jumping up and down near the pin on 18.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to see Hedwall in a boxing ring with Salas!


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2019)

What a great last hour of golf

I just need to work out what music I want playing when I tee off at h4h


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2019)

Dando said:



			What a great last hour of golf

I just need to work out what music I want playing when I tee off at h4h
		
Click to expand...

U2
Shadows and tall trees


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2019)

The slow mo of Suzann after that putt. Reminded me of Ben Stokes. The raw human emotion in absolute joy and celebration...goose bumps.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Thought the same thing when Hedwall was jumping up and down near the pin on 18.
		
Click to expand...

Did they leave the flag in though?


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 15, 2019)

Dando said:



			What a great last hour of golf

I just need to work out what music I want playing when I tee off at h4h
		
Click to expand...

Stereophonics and a thousand treesðŸ¤£


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2019)

Dando said:



			What a great last hour of golf

I just need to work out what music I want playing when I tee off at h4h
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			U2
Shadows and tall trees

Click to expand...

Gun' "n" Roses

Welcome to the jungle (for the ball, obviously)


----------



## Captainron (Sep 15, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Not a bad guess. One hole out
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m a genius really.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Did they leave the flag in though? 

Click to expand...

Last I saw Pettersenâ€™s caddie was busy fishing the ball out of the hole while they danced around him!


----------



## TH63 (Sep 15, 2019)

Fair play, that finish was up there with anything in golf, not just womenâ€™s golf, golf.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 15, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m a genius really. 

Click to expand...

Not really or you would have organised it so you could have played Troon with us today ðŸ˜‰


----------



## User62651 (Sep 15, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Not long in but this is a good watch, bit warmer than forecast thankfully, think the septics will edge it however.

Click to expand...

Great, I bluffed fate and it fell for it!ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Europe canâ€™t putt.
		
Click to expand...

Saw the last 20 seconds and it looked like USA couldn't and Europe could. Flipping  eck that was a quick finish  ðŸ˜ðŸ˜³


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2019)

Great final day, only missed 90mins, once again some good and bad Golf for both sides, but a superb result in the end.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Law can't putt.
		
Click to expand...

Oops ðŸ˜¬


----------



## User20204 (Sep 15, 2019)

Well, what can one say. Just in the door and to go along with some of the comments on short game, some of it was very poor however in defence of some of the chips, particularly Charley Hull, where she left her 2nd on 18 was incredibly difficult, may not look that on tv but when you're there, she had hardly any room to land it. before she played her second chip, I said to my son, she can easily put this over the other side. 

At the first early on where a European had two attempts at a chip by the side of the green, I was right above her, it was an incredibly difficult chip, guy next to me was a member and said you can't putt it cause the grass is too long, however, I did see some very average chipping around the greens by Europe, quite a few I'd be disappointed with.

First time at a Major Team event and as good as the atmosphere can be, you see little golf tbh. Couldn't believe the finish though, I was all for heading off early as we stood at the side of 18, bang on pin high, then it all just unfolded, absolute theatre at the end.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2019)

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/european-hero-suzann-pettersen-announces-shock-retirement

Seems that putt was the last shot in Pettersenâ€™s career - not a bad way to bow out


----------



## timd77 (Sep 15, 2019)

Absolutely made up for them, congratulations! Get in!

Some embarrassing comments on this thread. Charley Hull should be pleased, down for most of her match and won half a point. Iâ€™d be pretty pleased with that.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

timd77 said:



			Absolutely made up for them, congratulations! Get in!

Some embarrassing comments on this thread. Charley Hull should be pleased, down for most of her match and won half a point. Iâ€™d be pretty pleased with that.
		
Click to expand...

Hindsightâ€™s a wonderful thing. Opinions given in the heat of the moment should be taken that way.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/european-hero-suzann-pettersen-announces-shock-retirement

Seems that putt was the last shot in Pettersenâ€™s career - not a bad way to bow out
		
Click to expand...

".......I have no plans starting from tomorrow..."

Love these words, wish I could use them.

Good on her, fully vindicated C Matthew's confidence in her as a wildcard. At 38 she's had enough.


----------



## timd77 (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Hindsightâ€™s a wonderful thing. Opinions given in the heat of the moment should be taken that way.
		
Click to expand...

Personal attacks aside...


----------



## woofers (Sep 15, 2019)

Well, well, well. Having spent the last 3 days here at Gleneagles and reading the expert opinions on this forum and watching the highlights on TV, I can agree with one thing - the pace of play on the first 2 days was appalling, it was as if all the initiatives by the ruling bodies somehow didnâ€™t apply to this event.
As for the other comments, I suggest Happyhacker1 has summed it up - it is a more difficult course than it looks on TV, with some tricky pin placements and the usual Nicklaus design features.
Despite all the macho slagging off on here, Iâ€™d wager those ladies would see off anyone on here.
A fantastic event with the right fairytale ending. Crowd was very fair, with the right amount of support for both sides and none of the nasty element that creeps into the Ryder Cup.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/european-hero-suzann-pettersen-announces-shock-retirement

Seems that putt was the last shot in Pettersenâ€™s career - not a bad way to bow out
		
Click to expand...


Emotional woman makes emotional statement at an emotional time


----------



## IanM (Sep 15, 2019)

Entertaining   phew!


----------



## User20204 (Sep 15, 2019)

woofers said:



			Well, well, well. Having spent the last 3 days here at Gleneagles and reading the expert opinions on this forum and watching the highlights on TV, I can agree with one thing - the pace of play on the first 2 days was appalling, it was as if all the initiatives by the ruling bodies somehow didnâ€™t apply to this event.
.
		
Click to expand...

There was no issue with pace of play today that I experienced but who knows, may be a gentle word was had with both teams last night, we will probably never know.

regarding their ability to beat most on here, I'd 100% agree and may be those very poor approach shots I seen early on the first were just nerves but make no mistake, these women can play however, they are quite a bit behind the men when it comes to short game around the greens and we may just be spoilt how good the top men are in that area.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2019)

woofers said:



			Well, well, well. Having spent the last 3 days here at Gleneagles and reading the expert opinions on this forum and watching the highlights on TV, I can agree with one thing - the pace of play on the first 2 days was appalling, it was as if all the initiatives by the ruling bodies somehow didnâ€™t apply to this event.
As for the other comments, I suggest Happyhacker1 has summed it up - it is a more difficult course than it looks on TV, with some tricky pin placements and the usual Nicklaus design features.
*Despite all the macho slagging off on here, Iâ€™d wager those ladies would see off anyone on here.*
A fantastic event with the right fairytale ending. Crowd was very fair, with the right amount of support for both sides and none of the nasty element that creeps into the Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

I would expect they would because they are professional golfers - when people judge them they do so from a position that these are the top professional lady golfers in the game , itâ€™s got nothing to do with any â€œmacho bravadoâ€ etc , people just expect a certain level and at times throughout the three days there has been some shocking golf at some crucial times

I guess it showed how much difference there is between the top level ladies game and the menâ€™s. Maybe itâ€™s harsh to judge them against their men counterparts but what other level should you judge them against


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 15, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Oops ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Why oops did you drop something? 

She certainly didn't drop any putts first two days.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			There was no issue with pace of play today that I experienced but who knows, may be a gentle word was had with both teams last night, we will probably never know.

regarding their ability to beat most on here, I'd 100% agree and may be those very poor approach shots I seen early on the first were just nerves but make no mistake, these women can play however, they are quite a bit behind the men when it comes to short game around the greens and we may just be spoilt how good the top men are in that area.
		
Click to expand...

The first game was on and off the clock according to commentary on Sky.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The first game was on and off the clock according to commentary on Sky.
		
Click to expand...




HappyHacker1 said:



			There was no issue with pace of play today *that I experienced* but who knows.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 15, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			".......I have no plans starting from tomorrow..."

Love these words, wish I could use them.

Good on her, fully vindicated C Matthew's confidence in her as a wildcard. At 38 she's had enough.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps she will reconsider in time.

Steve Redgraveâ€™s quote after winning his 4th of 5 olympic golds  â€œAnybody who sees me in a boat has my permission to shoot me,â€

Sounded permanent at the time


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Why oops did you drop something?

She certainly didn't drop any putts first two days.
		
Click to expand...

'Certainly' and 'any' - you sure? So zero putts?! 

 I didn't see any golf Saturday but pretty sure I saw her hole at least one on Friday. In fact more than her fair share if I recall. 

Fantastic match player.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Which is why I told you... donâ€™t be so defensive.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would expect they would because they are professional golfers - when people judge them they do so from a position that these are the top professional lady golfers in the game , itâ€™s got nothing to do with any â€œmacho bravadoâ€ etc , people just expect a certain level and at times throughout the three days there has been some shocking golf at some crucial times

I guess it showed how much difference there is between the top level ladies game and the menâ€™s. Maybe itâ€™s harsh to judge them against their men counterparts but *what other level should you judge them agains*t
		
Click to expand...

Why do you want to "judge" them or compare against anything else?

It's a ladies golf event just enjoy it (or not) for what it is. Was great sport to watch this afternoon regardless of standard in comparison to anything else.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Why do you want to "judge" them or compare against anything else?

It's a ladies golf event just enjoy it (or not) for what it is. Was great sport to watch this afternoon regardless of standard in comparison to anything else.
		
Click to expand...

When theyâ€™re leaving must make putts short time after time youâ€™re damn right Iâ€™ll judge them and it wonâ€™t be against a high standard. 

Yes theyâ€™re under insane pressure but to not learn from earlier mistakes is shocking.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			When theyâ€™re leaving must make putts short time after time youâ€™re damn right Iâ€™ll judge them and it wonâ€™t be against a high standard.

Yes theyâ€™re under insane pressure but to not learn from earlier mistakes is shocking.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say the standard was good did I 

Just said if anyone, from the outset, is looking at ladies golf and comparing it to mens expecting it to be the same then they are the fools rather than the players


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would expect they would because they are professional golfers - when people judge them they do so from a position that these are the top professional lady golfers in the game , itâ€™s got nothing to do with any â€œmacho bravadoâ€ etc , people just expect a certain level and at times throughout the three days there has been some shocking golf at some crucial times

I guess it showed how much difference there is between the top level ladies game and the menâ€™s. *Maybe itâ€™s harsh to judge them against their men counterparts but what other level should you judge them against*

Click to expand...

You judge them against each other, obviously.
They play a different game to the men, they just play on the same courses.
Similarly, we don't judge female footballers against male footballers, again, different game, same pitch.


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 15, 2019)

Great win for Europe and a great venue, so the golf might have been slow at times but Europe got the job done.

Can't wait to get the course back been a long few weeks with all the prep that went into it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 15, 2019)

Some horrendous attitudes on this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Some horrendous attitudes on this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Nowt fresh


----------



## CliveW (Sep 15, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Can't wait to get the course back been a long few weeks with all the prep that went into it.
		
Click to expand...

I think it will be in fantastic shape when you do. (Perhaps with the exception of the 18th green.)


----------



## Fish (Sep 15, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Great win for Europe and a great venue, so the golf might have been slow at times but Europe got the job done.

Can't wait to get the course back been a long few weeks with all the prep that went into it.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll await my invite ðŸ˜


----------



## User20204 (Sep 15, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Can't wait to get the course back been a long few weeks with all the prep that went into it.
		
Click to expand...

There is a Aberdeen Asset Management shotgun round there tomorrow, 8.30 start I'm told.


----------



## 6535 (Sep 15, 2019)

I played it 3 years ago with the then captain MR Taylor, played off the back tees and started with birdie, birdie, birdie and finished 1 under. It's a great course in a great setting.


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 15, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			There is a Aberdeen Asset Management shotgun round there tomorrow, 8.30 start I'm told.
		
Click to expand...

Yep they have the course for the day then it's back open to the members, looking forward to playing it on Wednesday


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 15, 2019)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ll await my invite ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Give me a shout the next time you are in the area


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 16, 2019)

I watched all 3 days and it was very enjoyable.  Nice touch from sky showing it to non sports subscribers. The 4 balls were slow , but that's professional golf. You'd all be slower if you discussed every shot with your caddy first. 
The last hour or so was fantastic and looked very much like going to team USA untill it didn't!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2019)

What a way to Pettersen's career to end and a vindication of her selection. I thought at 8-8 going into the singles, usually the US strong suit we'd struggle especially needing to win outright to win the trophy. What a captivating afternoon culmination in those last few putts and then that one for Pettersen. Was it just me or was that longer than Kaymer's one for the RC


----------



## cliveb (Sep 16, 2019)

Just a few comments.

First, the finale had me on the edge of my seat. Not quite in the same league as watching Ben Stokes winning the third test, but still very exciting.

Second, to all those who disparage the quality of women's professional golf, it strikes me that they are possibly closer to the men in golf than they are in pretty much anything else: cricket, football, tennis, you name it and I reckon women would be annihilated by an even bigger margin.

Third, did anyone else occasionally catch a glimpse of Anna Nordqvist wearing a beanie and wonder why Margo Leadbetter was on the course?


----------



## hines57 (Sep 16, 2019)

Fantastic result and what a way to end a career with Pettersen sinking the final put for the win. Great testament for the game!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Why do you want to "judge" them or compare against anything else?

It's a ladies golf event just enjoy it (or not) for what it is. Was great sport to watch this afternoon regardless of standard in comparison to anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Let me phrase it better 

When it comes to difference between the ladies and men it should mainly be down to the power and distance the men get , most of the men hit it further etc but when it comes to ball striking and short game the difference should be not too far away and over the course of the first two days some of that ball striking , putting , chipping was not what you would expect to see from experienced professional golfers - Duffs , thins , shanks , one lady topped it and the putting at times just seemed awful.

The Sunday was a lot better and it was a good watch for the last hour


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Let me phrase it better

When it comes to difference between the ladies and men it should mainly be down to the power and distance the men get , most of the men hit it further etc but when it comes to ball striking and short game the difference should be not too far away and over the course of the first two days some of that ball striking , putting , chipping was not what you would expect to see from experienced professional golfers - Duffs , thins , shanks , one lady topped it and the putting at times just seemed awful.

The Sunday was a lot better and it was a good watch for the last hour
		
Click to expand...

If you watch a lot of men's golf you'll see all those things too.


----------



## DRW (Sep 16, 2019)

What a cracking end and result.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 16, 2019)

Got too see most of this over the weekend, and what great viewing it was. At times it looked like either team was going to totally run away with it and then things just swung to go the other way. Yesterdays singles was probably one of the best afternoons of golf I've seen, even the wife who normally doesn't enjoy watching golf on the TV, let alone women's golf was totally engrossed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			If you watch a lot of men's golf you'll see all those things too.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Poulter is prone to a shank or two. Seen duffed chips in RC matches and some poor striking and putting so think it's an unfair criticism of the Solheim Cup and the standard of ladies golf. I would suggest that for some on both teams that's the most intense pressure they've been under and so of course nerves will have an effect and mistakes will happen. It shows at most tournaments week in, week out where players in contention will make a poor shot under pressure. Classic example was Mon't at Winged Foot in the US Open on the 18th when he'd normally stick an iron like that middle of the green with ease


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hunter Mahan duffed one in front of him from just off the green at Celtic Manor, in these crazy high pressure situations it happens to even the best players.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 16, 2019)

Sensational last minutes or so, Americans felt they had it won and were basically waiting to celebrate.  

Sensational turnaround and in all honesty this should have main the mainstream sport headline - instead it was lagging behind Cricket (a win against a drunk Aussie team who had already completed their work), and the football (only the 5th matchday and not a huge amount riding on it) on the BBCs live feed.

The pace of play the first 2 days was shocking; some of the outfits were shocking; and some of the shots were shocking.  However, all outweighed by the pure drama, actually delighted for the poker faced and grimacing Law!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			If you watch a lot of men's golf you'll see all those things too.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt there is poor shots on the menâ€™s tours but it seemed very regular when watching , there seemed to be many more poor shots or course management than good at times , it sort of added to the drama if anything .

The ending of the tournament was very dramatic and in some ways it allowed a lot of the negatives of the event to be glossed over but you just need to go through social media over the three days - pros , coaches , fans and media and there are more reports about the slow play , the poor play and even Thompson having a pop at someone for shouting fore when she should have. 

Itâ€™s a shame that itâ€™s an event that can and should highlight a lot of good about the sport but I think it didnt put golf in a good light. The girls will rightly celebrate until the long hours and they deserve it - that last hour was excellent and was on par to the drama at Killeen


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Let me phrase it better

When it comes to difference between the ladies and men it should mainly be down to the power and distance the men get , most of the men hit it further etc but when it comes to ball striking and short game the difference should be not too far away and over the course of the first two days some of that ball striking , putting , chipping was not what you would expect to see from experienced professional golfers - Duffs , thins , shanks , one lady topped it and the putting at times just seemed awful.

The Sunday was a lot better and it was a good watch for the last hour
		
Click to expand...

The thing is when there are only 4-12 games out on the course you are more likely to see every shot being played in comparison to the mens comps where 120 or more are out on the course, so unless Tiger does it less likely to see the dross.

Just take it for what it is, yesterday's win should be in the pantheon of Medinah, Istanbul, Headingley. I was following the latter stages along with the cricket on my phone on the course, but wished I was watching it live. They also dont have the same strength as the men, so may also struggle out of longer rough, as well.


----------



## Humpy (Sep 16, 2019)

I watched the highlights of the Alex v Pettersen match and was a little surprised that Alex didn't go for the green on the 18th after hitting the fairway. Pettersen was behind a tree and in the rough so had to just lay up with a wedge. But after she'd hit it the commentator said "both balls together in the fairway". I know the last isn't a pushover at just under 500 yards but I'd have thought still within range for 2.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2019)

Humpy said:



			I watched the highlights of the Alex v Pettersen match and was a little surprised that Alex didn't go for the green on the 18th after hitting the fairway. Pettersen was behind a tree and in the rough so had to just lay up with a wedge. But after she'd hit it the commentator said "both balls together in the fairway". I know the last isn't a pushover at just under 500 yards but I'd have thought still within range for 2.
		
Click to expand...

Alex didnâ€™t need to win the hole though, she had 220yd to go and bunkers on her line, Pettersen had 205 but was in the rough, Alex layed up sensibly looking to put her 3rd close, which she very nearly did, Alex guaranteed herself a Par and hoped for a birdie, Pettersen had to birdie.
Great drama though.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No doubt there is poor shots on the menâ€™s tours but it seemed very regular when watching , there seemed to be many more poor shots or course management than good at times , it sort of added to the drama if anything .

The ending of the tournament was very dramatic and in some ways it allowed a lot of the negatives of the event to be glossed over but you just need to go through social media over the three days - pros , coaches , fans and media and there are more reports about the slow play , the poor play and *even Thompson having a pop at someone for shouting fore when she should have.*

Itâ€™s a shame that itâ€™s an event that can and should highlight a lot of good about the sport but I think it didnt put golf in a good light. The girls will rightly celebrate until the long hours and they deserve it - that last hour was excellent and was on par to the drama at Killeen
		
Click to expand...

I saw that live. She didnâ€™t have a go at him. It was almost humorous. He shouted as though it was hurtling towards someoneâ€™s head from a foot. The sheer panic in his voice just made her respond with â€œJesus, itâ€™s not that badâ€. Hardly having a pop. 

I agree there were quite a few negatives on the first two days. But by and large when Iâ€™ve chatted with people today. Itâ€™s not been about days one and two.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2019)

However it was done, it should be celebrated as a great sporting win by a side I think many, including some "experts" in the press and on TV thought unlikely. I think we should celebrate that and its a shame some want to focus on how many poor shots there were, how low the standard of play was etc. It is still a different version of the game to the one the men play, but one far more akin to how we as club golfers play and should perhaps look at in more detail in terms of distances hit and course management as a result. Of course there will be negatives on social media. Sadly that seems to be the way it operates for a large part, to poke fun and criticise and while there will be posts celebrating the success, sadly there will more ridiculing


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I saw that live. She didnâ€™t have a go at him. It was almost humorous. He shouted as though it was hurtling towards someoneâ€™s head from a foot. The sheer panic in his voice just made her respond with â€œJesus, itâ€™s not that badâ€. Hardly having a pop.

I agree there were quite a few negatives on the first two days. But by and large when Iâ€™ve chatted with people today. Itâ€™s not been about days one and two.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the whole fore thing was just good humoured.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 16, 2019)

rksquire said:



			Sensational last minutes or so, *Americans felt they had it won and were basically waiting to celebrate. *

!
		
Click to expand...

Of that there was no doubt, they were about 20 feet from me where I was standing and they were very buoyant and rightly so as it looks odds on they would win, it only turned in the last half hour.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			However it was done, it should be celebrated as a great sporting win by a side I think many, including some "experts" in the press and on TV thought unlikely. I think we should celebrate that and its a shame some want to focus on how many poor shots there were, how low the standard of play was etc. It is still a different version of the game to the one the men play, but one far more akin to how we as club golfers play and should perhaps look at in more detail in terms of distances hit and course management as a result. Of course there will be negatives on social media. Sadly that seems to be the way it operates for a large part, to poke fun and criticise and while there will be posts celebrating the success, sadly there will more ridiculing
		
Click to expand...

Not really, imo, to be honest, people will always focus on the finale, look at the Cricket WC, if youâ€™d of said to a non cricket fan, sit down from 10:30am until 6:30pm because the last 30 minutes will be superb I think we both know the response youâ€™d get or the previous ashes match, sit down for 4 days because the last day will be good.
The Solheim Cup was a great victory, but it should be looked at (in a few days/weeks) as a whole event and unfortunately there were negatives which should be discussed and addressed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Not really, imo, to be honest, people will always focus on the finale, look at the Cricket WC, if youâ€™d of said to a non cricket fan, sit down from 10:30am until 6:30pm because the last 30 minutes will be superb I think we both know the response youâ€™d get or the previous ashes match, sit down for 4 days because the last day will be good.
The Solheim Cup was a great victory, but it should be looked at (in a few days/weeks) as a whole event and unfortunately there were negatives which should be discussed and addressed.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but you could say the same about the RC, Presidents Cup and other team events. My point was more at the negativity on social media (usually for the sake of poking fun). Of course things like pace of play, which was atrocious, should be discussed. However suggesting there were more duffed shots as it was the ladies playing is unfair and as others have pointing out, the men aren't immune.


----------



## Humpy (Sep 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Alex didnâ€™t need to win the hole though, she had 220yd to go and bunkers on her line, Pettersen had 205 but was in the rough, Alex layed up sensibly looking to put her 3rd close, which she very nearly did, Alex guaranteed herself a Par and hoped for a birdie, Pettersen had to birdie.
Great drama though.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I knew there would be a reason!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree but you could say the same about the RC, Presidents Cup and other team events. My point was more at the negativity on social media (usually for the sake of poking fun). Of course things like pace of play, which was atrocious, should be discussed. However suggesting there were more duffed shots as it was the ladies playing is unfair and as others have pointing out, the men aren't immune.
		
Click to expand...

Those comments were as the event went along and were justified at the time.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I saw that live. She didnâ€™t have a go at him. It was almost humorous. He shouted as though it was hurtling towards someoneâ€™s head from a foot. The sheer panic in his voice just made her respond with â€œJesus, itâ€™s not that badâ€. Hardly having a pop. 
.
		
Click to expand...

I saw it to, but apparently she followed it up with something like â€œitâ€™s not like itâ€™s a missileâ€
The ball did though land at the feet of a group of people,  so I felt the call was correct  and she should have been  more proactive herself with the shout.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I saw that live. She didnâ€™t have a go at him. It was almost humorous. He shouted as though it was hurtling towards someoneâ€™s head from a foot. The sheer panic in his voice just made her respond with â€œJesus, itâ€™s not that badâ€. Hardly having a pop.

I agree there were quite a few negatives on the first two days. But by and large when Iâ€™ve chatted with people today. Itâ€™s not been about days one and two.
		
Click to expand...

Just go onto social media and there was more said from her about the shout , she wasnâ€™t amused by it seemingly believe there to be no one in danger as it landed a foot from someone. People may have laughed about it when it happened but she didnâ€™t look amused by someone shouting so loudly 

And yep the third day was a good day for them but it shouldnâ€™t ignore the issues from the first two days


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just go onto social media and there was more said from her about the shout , she wasnâ€™t amused by it seemingly believe there to be no one in danger as it landed a foot from someone. People may have laughed about it when it happened but she didnâ€™t look amused by someone shouting so loudly 

And yep the third day was a good day for them but it shouldnâ€™t ignore the issues from the first two days
		
Click to expand...

I agree it shouldn't cover over the cracks. I just think there's a time to resolve issues and right after a win isn't that time. 

Re Lexi. She's not the most popular and I'm sure she had a little rant, but at the tone it wast siad in bad taste. I doubt very much the game is going to grow or not because of twitter rants.

I actually thought the constant remarks about Kang were harsh by commentary too. They milk everythink that Pouoter says and then moan about her for being outspoken.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just go onto social media and there was more said from her about the shout , she wasnâ€™t amused by it seemingly believe there to be no one in danger as it landed a foot from someone. People may have laughed about it when it happened but she didnâ€™t look amused by someone shouting so loudly

And yep the third day was a good day for them but it shouldnâ€™t ignore the issues from the first two days
		
Click to expand...

Europe won. Let it go.

I can see this situation reversed with your hero Rory, it would be all smiles, roses and banter then wouldn't it.

Great result for European Ladies. I didn't see them winning the Solheim Cup, thought they would have required a margin going into the singles but they all played their part.

Huge boost for the woman's game.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 16, 2019)

Not excusing Lexi not shouting but due to the wind and direction of it, no one would've heard a shout had ten folk shouted.

On her, she has some major personal demons and imo needs help, was a bit of an emotional mess after her match yesterday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree it shouldn't cover over the cracks. I just think there's a time to resolve issues and right after a win isn't that time.

Re Lexi. She's not the most popular and I'm sure she had a little rant, but at the tone it wast siad in bad taste. I doubt very much the game is going to grow or not because of twitter rants.

I actually thought the constant remarks about Kang were harsh by commentary too. They milk everythink that Pouoter says and then moan about her for being outspoken.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t hear what they were saying about Kang ? Is she the one who was â€œoutspokenâ€ in the media before the event and was getting all sorts on social media - nothing wrong with being outspoken and bravado etc - as you say Poulter is always very vocal when the Ryder Cup comes around. 



Jacko_G said:



			Europe won. Let it go.

I can see this situation reversed with your hero Rory, it would be all smiles, roses and banter then wouldn't it.

Great result for European Ladies. I didn't see them winning the Solheim Cup, thought they would have required a margin going into the singles but they all played their part.

Huge boost for the woman's game.
		
Click to expand...

What does Rory have to do with anything ? Which situation is that ? 

We are debating the overall impact of the Solheim Cup - yes they won and it was great no one has said otherwise but the event was littered with a number of negatives with slow play ( something you are very vocal about ) being key. 

There is nothing wrong with debate both positive and negative in regards any event - it has happened before with Ryder Cups etc - itâ€™s all being done respectfully


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didnâ€™t hear what they were saying about Kang ? Is she the one who was â€œoutspokenâ€ in the media before the event and was getting all sorts on social media - nothing wrong with being outspoken and bravado etc - as you say Poulter is always very vocal when the Ryder Cup comes around.



What does Rory have to do with anything ? Which situation is that ?

We are debating the overall impact of the Solheim Cup - yes they won and it was great no one has said otherwise but the event was littered with a number of negatives with slow play ( something you are very vocal about ) being key.

There is nothing wrong with debate both positive and negative in regards any event - it has happened before with Ryder Cups etc - itâ€™s all being done respectfully
		
Click to expand...

They referenced it quite a few times that there was no place for it, and that it was probably to the detriment of her game. Like you say, its good for the goose....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			They referenced it quite a few times that there was no place for it, and that it was probably to the detriment of her game. Like you say, its good for the goose....
		
Click to expand...

The commentary team were poor - far too â€œpartisanâ€ at times and sometimes were saying some poor stuff - it seemed like a â€œb teamâ€ of reporters etc and one of them doing the on course spent most of the time heavy breathing down the mic , sounded really bad.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 16, 2019)

Wonderful finish by Pettersen but what about Bronte Law's awesome putt and win that kept Europe in contention?

She was so pumped up - she's the Solheim equivalent of Ian Poulter. 

But with better hair.


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What a way to Pettersen's career to end and a vindication of her selection. I thought at 8-8 going into the singles, usually the US strong suit we'd struggle especially needing to win outright to win the trophy. What a captivating afternoon culmination in those last few putts and then that one for Pettersen. Was it just me or was that longer than Kaymer's one for the RC
		
Click to expand...

It was longer than the one Langer missed at Kiawha island with the last putt that gave the Americans victory when Europe needed it to retain the RC with 14-14


----------



## bobmac (Sep 16, 2019)

Dear LP, we are pleased to announce you have won Â£5m on the lottery

LP: Thanks very much, that's brilliant, great news, but.........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The commentary team were poor - far too â€œpartisanâ€ at times and sometimes were saying some poor stuff - it seemed like a â€œb teamâ€ of reporters etc and one of them doing the on course spent most of the time heavy breathing down the mic , sounded really bad.
		
Click to expand...

Phil

I'm confused. You know the Solheim is being shown on Sky. You know (or will from early in the coverage) it isn't the usual Sky team and so some of these may not have presented at this level but you persist to watch and then critique them. In my opinion, you know what you're going to be getting in terms of coverage (and yes so play became apparent) and while there were some bad shots played, there were also some great ones too including some European clutch putts that ultimately won the cup. Why is it whenever Sky is on, do you seek to see the worse in their coverage and focus on the poorest shots. I think given the campaigns like "This Girl Golfs" and a host of others this could be a catalyst to really grow female interest and participation.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Phil

I'm confused. You know the Solheim is being shown on Sky. You know (or will from early in the coverage) it isn't the usual Sky team and so some of these may not have presented at this level but you persist to watch and then critique them. In my opinion, you know what you're going to be getting in terms of coverage (and yes so play became apparent) and while there were some bad shots played, there were also some great ones too including some European clutch putts that ultimately won the cup. Why is it whenever Sky is on, do you seek to see the worse in their coverage and focus on the poorest shots. I think given the campaigns like "This Girl Golfs" and a host of others this could be a catalyst to really grow female interest and participation.
		
Click to expand...

So where else do you watch the Solheim Cup if not on Sky Homer? 

And surely if you want to grow something you give it your best attention, not the B team?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

Ross61 said:



			It was longer than the one Langer missed at Kiawha island with the last putt that gave the Americans victory when Europe needed it to retain the RC with 14-14
		
Click to expand...

Was that just before he went to the broom handle putter ? He was having a mare with the putter for a while



bobmac said:



			Dear LP, we are pleased to announce you have won Â£5m on the lottery

LP: Thanks very much, that's brilliant, great news, but.........



Click to expand...


Always got to look to improve 

They won which was great for the Ladies and the crowds especially on the Sunday , but the play before over the friday and saturday would have seen a lot turn off which is a shame - great chance to highlight golf and ladies golf. But i think golf is that much of a niche sport that i think its always going to struggle to attract the working lady demographic.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The commentary team were poor - far too â€œpartisanâ€ at times and sometimes were saying some poor stuff - it seemed like a â€œb teamâ€ of reporters etc and one of them doing the on course spent most of the time heavy breathing down the mic , sounded really bad.
		
Click to expand...

If the whole event was as bad as you keep saying,  why on earth did you watch it. Seems a very odd thing to do.
Very odd...


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Phil

I'm confused. You know the Solheim is being shown on Sky. You know (or will from early in the coverage) it isn't the usual Sky team and so some of these may not have presented at this level but you persist to watch and then critique them. In my opinion, you know what you're going to be getting in terms of coverage (and yes so play became apparent) and while there were some bad shots played, there were also some great ones too including some European clutch putts that ultimately won the cup. Why is it whenever Sky is on, do you seek to see the worse in their coverage and focus on the poorest shots. I think given the campaigns like "This Girl Golfs" and a host of others this could be a catalyst to really grow female interest and participation.
		
Click to expand...

And well done sky for making it available to all subscribers, not just those with sports. I wouldn't have watched it otherwise.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			If the whole event was as bad as you keep saying,  why on earth did you watch it. Seems a very odd thing to do.
Very odd...
		
Click to expand...

why is that always the response when people are critical of sporting events - i still enjoy watching the events regardless of who is covering them , the answer shouldnt be "well dont watch it" , there will be lots of people who did switch off over the first two days and prob missed a good finale. You only need to go to other social media outlets to read the negative press on the event , you can bury your head in the sand about it if you want but that shouldnt mean people arent allowed to have respectful debates about it.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			why is that always the response when people are critical of sporting events - i still enjoy watching the events regardless of who is covering them , the answer shouldnt be "well dont watch it" , there will be lots of people who did switch off over the first two days and prob missed a good finale. You only need to go to other social media outlets to read the negative press on the event , you can bury your head in the sand about it if you want but that shouldnt mean people arent allowed to have respectful debates about it.
		
Click to expand...

You first post was its  hard to watch .....  and then just general moaning, often just for the sake of it. what else is a man to think?


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ross6 said      It was longer than the one Langer missed at Kiawha island with the last putt that gave the Americans victory when Europe needed it to retain the RC with 14-14

Was that just before he went to the broom handle putter ? He was having a mare with the putter for a while.

Kiawha Island was 1991, Langer won the Masters in 1993 with a standard length putter


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was that just before he went to the broom handle putter ? He was having a mare with the putter for a while




Always got to look to improve 

They won which was great for the Ladies and the crowds especially on the Sunday , but the play before over the friday and saturday would have seen a lot turn off which is a shame - great chance to highlight golf and ladies golf. But i think golf is that much of a niche sport that i think its always going to struggle to attract the working lady demographic.
		
Click to expand...

Golf is one of those sports( like many) that doesn't appeal to _the working lady demographic._ !! Probably not to the ordinary public either.ðŸ˜€

But why does it have to.? Or even worrying about doing so?
There are sufficient numbers of golf enthusiasts to warrant the broadcast of golf every week. Sky obviously reckon it pays.
There is football, rugby( both), F1, cricket, cycling, etc. And it's broadcast for their enthusiasts, not for the general public. Because enough of those enthusiasts pay Sky, then they get the programmes.
And while I'm defending Sky's sports presentation of golf, I also do not get this bleating about slow play in events such as these. 
True, slow play is a pain in ordinary golf. Slow play's main aggravation surely is the way it affects those playing it, I.e. You and I and most amateurs who get held up etc.
That's a world away from Pros who are playing in a fixed field on an exclusive -to -their -event golf course.
Are we to seriously think that if the Solheim last day , or any previous day,had gone round in an hour less, that we would have enjoyed it more?
As a golf enthusiast, you either watch it, or have other things to do, as is always the case in life. Why worry that it isn't faster?
It was an exciting end to a very good golfing event, and it was presented as well as any TV channel would have presented it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			So where else do you watch the Solheim Cup if not on Sky Homer?

And surely if you want to grow something you give it your best attention, not the B team?
		
Click to expand...

You could argue that Sky could have given it more of their A team (Ewen Murray etc) and I think I'm right in thinking they have done it in the past. And of course you're right that with exclusive live rights you had to watch their coverage. My point to LP and in general is why bemoan their coverage when it's a captured market. You could of course argue that Sky were giving some presenters a chance to show what they could and couldn't do as a way of planning for the future. 

You can argue the rights and wrongs of Sky having sole rights (where were BBC, C4 etc when the rights were up for offer, as you could argue with other golf and sport coverage) and the rights and wrongs of who did or didn't present and their level of competency and enhancement of the viewing. What it takes away from is a European win, and as I've said on the back of some initiatives in the last 12-18 months aimed specifically at the female market and increasing participation, there is a real opportunity to use the Solheim success as a catalyst. To focus purely on the negatives of the coverage, or indeed the negatives within the event (slow play in particular) takes away from what in the bigger picture was a a compelling event with a classic last gasp finish. it was perfectly set at 8-8 going into the singles and played out toa perfect script. It needs golf and the powers that be especially in the ladies game but the media as well to recognise this and use it to drive participation or at least generate interest.

I would even argue singles matchplay is going to be slow. There are only 12 games on the course so no-one is really that fussed about pace of play. How many groups were a hole behind? It is not different to the singles in the RC and given how it played out you could forgive both sides for wanting to take their time and make sure every shot counted and put pressure on the opponent.

Golf in general has suffered in the last few months (slow play in the mens game, Kuch and his issues, DeChambeau and that putt) and so much of it is its own making. Like it or not golf is a niche sport and participation is waning and clubs need a regular influx of players to take the game up and look to join a club. I think you'll find that the working woman demographic is one most clubs would ideally target especially as the days of stay at home wives is by and large is consigned to history. 

A quick google of Solheim Cup shows the BBC website and most of the nationals as well as the golf journals and websites all picking up on the win and not too many seem to be playing the negatives of slow play as the lead. Most talk about how nail biting it was. It seems a lot of the cheap stuff comes directly from social media like twitter. All sport seems to get these troll posts that try to undermine something good and so I'd rather take on board input from respected sources.


----------



## User20204 (Sep 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A quick google of Solheim Cup shows the BBC website and most of the nationals as well as the golf journals and websites all picking up on the win and *not too many seem to be playing the negatives of slow play as the lead.*

Click to expand...

Yet on Saturday it was the very first question that was asked by Eilidh Barbour her guest after the highlights on the BBC.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I hate wearing a cap or even being able to feel the scorecard in my back pocket; I have no idea how Salas can play golf wearing huge ear muffs and *what looks like a bumbag*?!
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone know what this actually is? 

I was watching it on TV, when wy fiance saw her and said 'If there are any girls watching this, they'll look at what she is wearing and think "I'm not playing golf!"'


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			Does anyone know what this actually is?

I was watching it on TV, when wy fiance saw her and said 'If there are any girls watching this, they'll look at what she is wearing and think "I'm not playing golf!"' 

Click to expand...

Hand warmer.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 16, 2019)

Seriously?! It's huge!


----------



## JamesR (Sep 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			...I would even argue singles matchplay is going to be slow. There are only 12 games on the course so no-one is really that fussed about pace of play. How many groups were a hole behind? It is not different to the singles in the RC and given how it played out you could forgive both sides for wanting to take their time and make sure every shot counted and put pressure on the opponent...
		
Click to expand...

Singles matchplay should never be slow!

Only 2 players, supposedly at the top of the game, with people finding balls which have gone offline, all the knowledge and info about the course, a caddie, captains an VCâ€™s.
They should be able to fly round the course!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Golf is one of those sports( like many) that doesn't appeal to _the working lady demographic._ !! Probably not to the ordinary public either.ðŸ˜€

But why does it have to.? Or even worrying about doing so?
There are sufficient numbers of golf enthusiasts to warrant the broadcast of golf every week. Sky obviously reckon it pays.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not just about getting interest in watching golf - itâ€™s about getting people playing the sport to get more members into clubs to help keep clubs alive - the governing bodies it appears decided that working ladies and young girls was a demographic to look at to bring people into the sport - lots of initiatives are being tried to bring ladies into the sport.




			There is football, rugby( both), F1, cricket, cycling, etc. And it's broadcast for their enthusiasts, not for the general public. Because enough of those enthusiasts pay Sky, then they get the programmes.
And while I'm defending Sky's sports presentation of golf, I also do not get this bleating about slow play in events such as these.
True, slow play is a pain in ordinary golf. Slow play's main aggravation surely is the way it affects those playing it, I.e. You and I and most amateurs who get held up etc.
That's a world away from Pros who are playing in a fixed field on an exclusive -to -their -event golf course.
Are we to seriously think that if the Solheim last day , or any previous day,had gone round in an hour less, that we would have enjoyed it more?
As a golf enthusiast, you either watch it, or have other things to do, as is always the case in life. Why worry that it isn't faster?
It was an exciting end to a very good golfing event, and it was presented as well as any TV channel would have presented it.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not just about then going around an hour quicker it is the viewer seeing them do more than spending 2/3 mins over a shot or a putt when we know that slow play is a big thing in golf and itâ€™s not thrilling to watch when someone spends 3 mins walking around a green or watches someone not give a putt from 6 inches then watching them mark , move away , then come back , line up from various angles then putt - itâ€™s not great viewing regardless of what Comp or who it is.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 16, 2019)

howbow88 said:



 Seriously?! It's huge!
		
Click to expand...

It's a muff.


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			The thing is when there are only 4-12 games out on the course you are more likely to see every shot being played in comparison to the mens comps where 120 or more are out on the course, so unless Tiger does it less likely to see the dross.

Just take it for what it is, yesterday's win should be in the pantheon of Medinah, *Istanbul,* Headingley. I was following the latter stages along with the cricket on my phone on the course, but wished I was watching it live. They also dont have the same strength as the men, so may also struggle out of longer rough, as well.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you mean Barcelona '99.


----------



## drdel (Sep 16, 2019)

Some great golf by all players. Great pity that many of the LET don't make much money.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 16, 2019)

drdel said:



			Some great golf by all players. Great pity that many of the LET don't make much money.
		
Click to expand...

How much is not much?


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How much is not much?
		
Click to expand...

Not much
https://golftoday.co.uk/ladies-european-tour-money-list/

Compare that to the lpga 
https://www.lpga.com/statistics/money/official-money


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2019)

Is there a female equivalent to The President's Cup? Considering the worlds best are largely SE Asian it would be odd if there wasn't a competition for them to take part in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is there a female equivalent to The President's Cup? Considering the worlds best are largely SE Asian it would be odd if there wasn't a competition for them to take part in.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt the US would entertain it because they know they would get a Royal smashing - the Presidents Cup was mainly started imo because the US were starting to lose the Ryder Cup on a regular basis and saw the â€œInternationalsâ€ as an easy win


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2019)

The thing with the slow play on the coverage was the fact that in most instances they cut away to other shots so the viewer wasn't left watching a pro stalk a putt for 2-3 minutes. That was the case in the singles too. Yes, they shouldn't have taken so long to go round but to say the viewer would have been put off watching them line up putts is misleading and it is now down to the governing bodies (and the media in all formats) to get behind the achievement and really use it as a tool to try and get women to try golf. If we can get as many trying it as possible (same goes for juniors) then I would hope some will take it up. It is then down to clubs to provide a welcoming atmosphere where they feel happy to join and integrate. That is perhaps the next major stumbling block


----------



## Roops (Sep 17, 2019)

We went on Friday. Lovely day out, but by christ it was slow............


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is there a female equivalent to The President's Cup? Considering the worlds best are largely SE Asian it would be odd if there wasn't a competition for them to take part in.
		
Click to expand...

No, there is an international cup, a team event, but only teams entered from a particular country. Apparently the Japanese, and Korean players do not not get on that well, at a national level, and do not want to play together.


----------



## TheJezster (Sep 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You could argue that Sky could have given it more of their A team (Ewen Murray etc) and I think I'm right in thinking they have done it in the past. And of course you're right that with exclusive live rights you had to watch their coverage. My point to LP and in general is why bemoan their coverage when it's a captured market. You could of course argue that Sky were giving some presenters a chance to show what they could and couldn't do as a way of planning for the future.

You can argue the rights and wrongs of Sky having sole rights (where were BBC, C4 etc when the rights were up for offer, as you could argue with other golf and sport coverage) and the rights and wrongs of who did or didn't present and their level of competency and enhancement of the viewing. What it takes away from is a European win, and as I've said on the back of some initiatives in the last 12-18 months aimed specifically at the female market and increasing participation, there is a real opportunity to use the Solheim success as a catalyst. To focus purely on the negatives of the coverage, or indeed the negatives within the event (slow play in particular) takes away from what in the bigger picture was a a compelling event with a classic last gasp finish. it was perfectly set at 8-8 going into the singles and played out toa perfect script. It needs golf and the powers that be especially in the ladies game but the media as well to recognise this and use it to drive participation or at least generate interest.

I would even argue singles matchplay is going to be slow. There are only 12 games on the course so no-one is really that fussed about pace of play. How many groups were a hole behind? It is not different to the singles in the RC and given how it played out you could forgive both sides for wanting to take their time and make sure every shot counted and put pressure on the opponent.

Golf in general has suffered in the last few months (slow play in the mens game, Kuch and his issues, DeChambeau and that putt) and so much of it is its own making. Like it or not golf is a niche sport and participation is waning and clubs need a regular influx of players to take the game up and look to join a club. I think you'll find that the working woman demographic is one most clubs would ideally target especially as the days of stay at home wives is by and large is consigned to history.

A quick google of Solheim Cup shows the BBC website and most of the nationals as well as the golf journals and websites all picking up on the win and not too many seem to be playing the negatives of slow play as the lead. Most talk about how nail biting it was. It seems a lot of the cheap stuff comes directly from social media like twitter. All sport seems to get these troll posts that try to undermine something good and so I'd rather take on board input from respected sources.
		
Click to expand...

That's a lot of arguing!!!  

In all seriousness though, it's only golfers who are moaning about the slow play.  Anyone 'casual' or who doesn't really play but enjoys watching probably wouldn't notice the speed.  And its THEM who are the real target here, because golfers already play the game!

It was fantastic that we won, one of my golf WhatsApp groups was going nuts as the action unfolded.  I didn't get to watch it live as I was at Hyde Park but I watched the highlights later.  Gripping stuff.

Well done Europe.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2019)

TheJezster said:



			That's a lot of arguing!!!  

In all seriousness though, it's only golfers who are moaning about the slow play.  *Anyone 'casual' or who doesn't really play but enjoys watching probably wouldn't notice the speed.*  And its THEM who are the real target here, because golfers already play the game!

It was fantastic that we won, one of my golf WhatsApp groups was going nuts as the action unfolded.  I didn't get to watch it live as I was at Hyde Park but I watched the highlights later.  Gripping stuff.

Well done Europe.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know that I could agree with that. People like to see action, especially if they are not that familiar with a sport. We on here may understand some of the delays but non golfers or very part time golfers want to see things happen. Dead time, watching a golfer take an age etc is a turn off for them.

Incidentally, Iain Carter in his piece for the BBC is very critical about the pace of play on the first two days. It was noted by everyone, not just grumps on here.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know that I could agree with that. People like to see action, especially if they are not that familiar with a sport. We on here may understand some of the delays but non golfers or very part time golfers want to see things happen. Dead time, watching a golfer take an age etc is a turn off for them.

Incidentally, Iain Carter in his piece for the BBC is very critical about the pace of play on the first two days. It was noted by everyone, not just grumps on here.
		
Click to expand...

Thing was, watching it live, the coverage tended to switch to other groups or other singles matches so they didn't necessarily focus on the players reading putts forever and so for a casual viewer it would have perhaps looked much quicker than it was. I agree it was probably those that golf already that really noticed it and Iain Carter was right about the pace. I just think the coverage covered it up


----------



## Jigger (Sep 18, 2019)

drdel said:



			Some great golf by all players. Great pity that many of the LET don't make much money.
		
Click to expand...

I was really disappointed by the post comp press coverage. Never made one front page headline on any newspaper on Monday. Also barely made the front of the bbc and sky websites.


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 18, 2019)

Played the course today and couldn't believe how short it was, tees were all as the final days play including the pins. 

It was in super condition and the greens were quick got round in just over 3 hours 30 minutes.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 18, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Played the course today and couldn't believe how short it was, tees were all as the final days play including the pins. 

It was in super condition and the greens were quick got round in just over 3 hours 30 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say the presentation of Gleneagles for the Solheim was just incredible, the hours the green staff put into the fairway presentation is just ðŸ‘Œ, those lines will be there for months.


----------



## IanG (Sep 18, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have to say the presentation of Gleneagles for the Solheim was just incredible, the hours the green staff put into the fairway presentation is just ðŸ‘Œ, those lines will be there for months.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I walked a few holes on the fairways after the competition was over while waiting for my bus. Beautifully lush and a very inviting playing surface. Can't fault the presentation of the course. 

Play on the Sunday in the singles was not quick, and some players were very deliberate, but it did not spoil the enjoyment of the fans. Taking care under the circumstances is understandable. The sun was out which also enhanced the crowds patience. 

My friends were there on Saturday and said the conditions were horrendous and much worse than they looked on TV.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 18, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Played the course today and couldn't believe how short it was, tees were all as the final days play including the pins.

It was in super condition and the greens were quick got round in just over 3 hours 30 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

I did suggest that the course looked a bit driver wedge for the women on a few holes.


----------



## ADB (Sep 18, 2019)

Just watched the highlights and canâ€™t believe the yank laid up on 18 against Peterson - only just over 200 yards WTF!


----------



## User20204 (Sep 19, 2019)

ADB said:



			Just watched the highlights and canâ€™t believe the yank laid up on 18 against Peterson - only just over 200 yards WTF!
		
Click to expand...

200 yards straight uphill to a pin on a very narrow landing area with massive drops offs either side on a hole she didn't need to win and her opposition was in the right rough behind a tree, remind us how many Solheim/Ryder Cups you've played in ?


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 19, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I did suggest that the course looked a bit driver wedge for the women on a few holes.
		
Click to expand...

Same as any course then really.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 19, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Same as any course then really.
		
Click to expand...

Not for me ðŸ˜–


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 19, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Not for me ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

But you have a tash,  surely that's worth 30 extra yds


----------

